# TV-show SWEDEN



## TommaTunnor (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi!

We are doing a tv-show for Swedens largest tv channel and are now looking for a prepper who we can fly in to Stockholm, Sweden, and show our host how he should begin prepping. Please contact me for further information!

Best regards,
Hanne


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

:vs_lol::vs_mad:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"It getting better all the time...better...better...better. Getting so much better all the time."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Our popularity gives me a warm fuzzy feeling, nobody in there own neighborhood knows anything about prepping, I find that hard to believe. Anyone up for a free trip to Sweden, find your own way home?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Will beverages and strippers be provided?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Will beverages and strippers be provided?


Contract negotiating is my specialty ... I am pushing for hookers and blow!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll come if you can get all 4 members of ABBA back together for an interview.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> I'll come if you can get all 4 members of ᗅᗺᗷᗅ back together for an interview.


ᗅᗺᗷᗅ There! Fixed it for ya. :tango_face_smile: (That reversed B is hard to get)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The entire premise of your request assumes we want Swedes to survive. Since your entire country is hell bent on national suicide to the muslims, the best advice I can give you is to learn the koran. The second bit of advice I can offer is: if you are a **** do not tell your muslim overlords. They may let you grovel for your life a bit longer if you are just an infidel.

Good luck...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought the muzslimes banned TV and music???

Perhaps it is an ISIS production and you will loose your head on TV!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I thought the muzslimes banned TV and music???
> 
> Perhaps it is an ISIS production and you will loose your head on TV!


I think it is a game show. They call it "Stump the Host".


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Inor said:


> I think it is a game show. They call it "Stump the Host".


Stump break the host?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Inor said:


> The entire premise of your request assumes we want Swedes to survive. Since your entire country is hell bent on national suicide to the muslims, the best advice I can give you is to learn the koran. The second bit of advice I can offer is: if you are a **** do not tell your muslim overlords. They may let you grovel for your life a bit longer if you are just an infidel.
> 
> Good luck...


Mr Tomma, Inor makes a good point. My advice is this (and its free). Get rid of the Muslims whose objective is to make you another Afghanistan. How does Swedistan sound to you? You have let them get too far already. Elect someone who has some backbone and send those packing who don't mind losing their freedoms and culture. That Mr Tomma would be your first good prep.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Points on the allowing of Islam to defile your women and culture is a problem from a macro prepping view. Micro prepping starts with basics. Water, shelter, food, protection. Now enticing some from here to go.. well I suggest trying a Slippy Pike if you get the point.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I do really have a hard time belivning SVT (swedens largest tv channel) would seek someone here, in this manners. But the poster "tommatunnor" might wery well be swedish, "Tomma tunnor" means "empty barrels" and refers to a swedish sayin that mean, "empty barrels are the loudest" meaning stupid/unknowing people are the ones with the highest voices.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I do really have a hard time belivning SVT (swedens largest tv channel) would seek someone here, in this manners. But the poster "tommatunnor" might wery well be swedish, "Tomma tunnor" means "empty barrels" and refers to a swedish sayin that mean, "empty barrels are the loudest" meaning stupid/unknowing people are the ones with the highest voices.


Well fiddle farts ..... I had my heart set on a trip to Sweden. I wanted a first hand look at them cold natured mooslims yawl keep importing.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Well fiddle farts ..... I had my heart set on a trip to Sweden. I wanted a first hand look at them cold natured mooslims yawl keep importing.


you are welcome, if you come to the west of sweden, we can meet up


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> The entire premise of your request assumes we want Swedes to survive. Since your entire country is hell bent on national suicide to the muslims, the best advice I can give you is to learn the koran. The second bit of advice I can offer is: if you are a **** do not tell your muslim overlords. They may let you grovel for your life a bit longer if you are just an infidel.
> 
> Good luck...


Inor I will go if you will too. I can advise on the militarar/survival preps, while you do the homestead/technical approach....

Shhhh...wink....wink.... its mainly cause I want to see those pretty Swedish girls and try their beer.... Don't tell Mrs. OSFG....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> you are welcome, if you come to the west of sweden, we can meet up


Do ya'll subsidize beer???


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Inor I will go if you will too. I can advise on the militarar/survival preps, while you do the homestead/technical approach....
> 
> Shhhh...wink....wink.... its mainly cause I want to see those pretty Swedish girls and try their beer.... Don't tell Mrs. OSFG....


 our girls are sure pretty, but they really dont have some kind of special beer? But we do have great beer in general


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> our girls are sure pretty, but they really dont have some kind of special beer? But we do have great beer in general


No special beer???? SHit...deals off.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

well, our beer is to expensive for americans anyway


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Can I bring ammo and firearms?

I can thin out your muslim problem...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Can I bring ammo and firearms?
> 
> I can thin out your muslim problem...


no, no you cant bring ammo nor weapons, leagly that is. If you can do it some other way... gee that I really cant tell.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sneak them in on a sub, they seem to manage to get in undetected.

I think gun running will be very profitable there in the near future.

Lot of coast line along the North and Baltic Sea to put in to.

They can have back my 1895 Mauser in 6.5 Swede, if they use it to kill muzslimes.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sneak them in on a sub, they seem to manage to get in undetected.
> 
> I think gun running will be very profitable there in the near future.
> 
> Lot of coast line along the North and Baltic Sea to put in to.


if you have a sub, .. or a boat, well yes, then it probably will be doable. We have 221.831 islands in Sweden with an area of at least 25 m², around 1000 of which are inhabited. Our coastline is 3,218 kilometers long... so it is complicated to guard it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_islands_of_Sweden

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_length_of_coastline


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if I believed the BS for even a second - I'd be asking if this American would be granted immunity .... the Swedish gooberment is arresting and jailing their citizens for hate crimes if they so much as look at a muslim cross eyed ....

going to be a just a little rough talking Swedish prepping without discussing the rioting and the looming civil war - that's pending all over Europe ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> if you have a sub, .. or a boat, well yes, then it probably will be doable. We have 221.831 islands in Sweden with an area of at least 25 m², around 1000 of which are inhabited. Our coastline is 3,218 kilometers long... so it is complicated to guard it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_islands_of_Sweden
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_length_of_coastline


I don't know what Russia's military intended usage is for the info - but they have been "tractor" submarine inspecting & mapping coastlines and fjords for years now .... I think it was Norway that had one trapped and tried to force it to the surface ... haven't seen anything lately ....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I don't know what Russia's military intended usage is for the info - but they have been "tractor" submarine inspecting & mapping coastlines and fjords for years now .... I think it was Norway that had one trapped and tried to force it to the surface ... haven't seen anything lately ....


yes they have, but, well, the coastline has been there for a while and they probably just are.. testing their and ours equipent. An invasion of sweden at this point seems kind of totaly not likley.

And just for the fun of it, a soviet sub hit some swedish rock in the year 1980  Did cause some panic and diplomatic problems


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> no, no you cant bring ammo nor weapons, leagly that is. If you can do it some other way... gee that I really cant tell.


I'll dress as Santa Claus


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I'll dress as Santa Claus
> View attachment 42009


unless you know how to put raindeers in front of that chopper, you might have problems... and we know a real raindeer from a false because we have a lot of them here,


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> unless you know how to put raindeers in front of that chopper, you might have problems... and we know a real raindeer from a false because we have a lot of them here,


Ummm a venison and Muzzie shoot.
Sign me up!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 42017


oh, you are old, this is the new face of sweden, if you dont know who he is, ask your grandchildren!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Inor I will go if you will too. I can advise on the militarar/survival preps, while you do the homestead/technical approach....
> 
> Shhhh...wink....wink.... its mainly cause I want to see those pretty Swedish girls and try their beer.... Don't tell Mrs. OSFG....


I think you might be onto something... But if they make us eat lutefisk we will have to fight our way out.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> oh, you are old, this is the new face of sweden, if you dont know who he is, ask your grandchildren!
> View attachment 42025


No, that is the new face of Sweden to Swedes. Mine was accurate for Americans.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Inor said:


> I think you might be onto something... But if they make us eat lutefisk we will have to fight our way out.


oh we have way worse food that that, we have surströmming.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

there is just so much fun in watching people from other nations try to eat it,  Here are 2 more, some finns and germans try it, hillarious


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> No, that is the new face of Sweden to Swedes. Mine was accurate for Americans.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


not to younger americans, that is pewdiepie, he is huge on the internet, like.... you would not bevlive...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would be interested.... can I plug my new book "101 ways to cook immigrants and survive the Apocalypse"


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> not to younger americans, that is pewdiepie, he is huge on the internet, like.... you would not bevlive...


He Loves Jewish people....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes they have, but, well, the coastline has been there for a while and they probably just are.. testing their and ours equipent. An invasion of sweden at this point seems kind of totaly not likley.
> 
> And just for the fun of it, a soviet sub hit some swedish rock in the year 1980  Did cause some panic and diplomatic problems


I don't think your military or gooberment is all that positive about not getting invaded - didn't just chuck away decades upon decades of neutrality for nothing - someone's seeing a fox coming at the chicken house ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A military invasion of Sweden would have the main thrust coming through Finland,

a land assault by armor with mech. infantry following in support, lots of SP artillery.

There would be some parachute drops to secure bridges and other lines of communication in front of the main force.

The underground sub pens would be a top priority target, ultra quiet diesel-electric boats built in country. 

They do have some good aircraft built by SAAB.

Navy is more or less a coastal type with no heavy warships, mostly Corvette class.

A lot of small bases and two large ones, one on each coast. 

They are being invaded, they just won't admit it.

The only reason for an invasion would be for raw materials or to protect the shipping lanes into Murmansk.

A run into the Baltic sea is not that hard for the Russians, who else would want it?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> A military invasion of Sweden would have the main thrust coming through Finland,
> 
> a land assault by armor with mech. infantry following in support, lots of SP artillery.
> 
> ...


the Russians definitely has a northern end run bypass route planned - they are interested and planning all the way across to Denmark ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> the Russians definitely has a northern end run bypass route planned - they are interested and planning all the way across to Denmark ...


YUP, short run to GB over the North Sea from there.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> there is just so much fun in watching people from other nations try to eat it,  Here are 2 more, some finns and germans try it, hillarious


Well that post sent me down a path of two hours in Youtube hell that I will never get back....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> A military invasion of Sweden would have the main thrust coming through Finland,
> 
> a land assault by armor with mech. infantry following in support, lots of SP artillery.
> 
> ...


I hear they also bought thousands of Bicycle spoke wrenches to covertly disable Sweden's Mechanized forces....


----------

